# What type of tegu is this?



## nepoez (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi there,

I got a free tegu yesterday. It is just over 1 foot from tip to tip. I have no clue what type of tegu it is. Would anyone be able to affirmatively identify this based on my video?

It seems pretty shy, it dug a hole under a brick tile last night when I got it and it stayed in there. At 9:30 am today I dug him out just to make sure he's not dead. He didn't run away from me but after 10 minutes of me filming the following video he went right back to his hole. 

p.s. I have a basking spot of 110-120F and cold side of tank is about 83F and hot side 95F. Not sure if it's too hot that's why he went underground?

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJHhT7UPdvw[/video]


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like a gold tegu to me.


----------



## nepoez (Feb 20, 2013)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Looks like a gold tegu to me.



I've read in many forums that there's no such thing as a gold tegu. And gold tegu is really referred to a Columbian?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 20, 2013)

its a columbian they just call the better looking ones gold and sell them for a bit more lol but that is a columbian tegu


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 20, 2013)

_Better pics would help but I would lean more towards the colombian type than gold, just from color alone. Some people see them as the same and some don't. Be it same species and different local, or even a sub species in what ever order, no recent information or studies that I've seen have yet to determine that. _


----------



## Chantel (Feb 28, 2013)

Wikipedia describes the gold tegu as also being known as Columbian, but this is also a journey I've started (trying to find out what exact species Columbians are, since they're physically similar* to Argentines). It looks like a Columbian, and while a lot of people say they're basket cases, mine seems to be quite the sweetheart (although mine is only about 10'' from nose to the end of her tail). 


*Please note that I said "similar," not "the same."


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 28, 2013)

It is a Colombian, Tupinambis teguixin. They are often referred to as Colombians, gold tegus, b/w tegus. I have a pair that are quite friendly.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 1, 2013)

_Wiki is not a good reference but Colombians, Tupinambis Teguixin (like previously mentioned) as a species have already been classified seperately from Argentines, Tupinambis Merianae. But so far Golds have not. You can find some old info that labels all of them the same species but things change. Even now, Tupinambis or I think his name is Roadkill on here, posted a thread (some time ago) with info where their name has been changed to something more along the line with monitors.

I don't agree but things change. _


----------

